#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Configurando a rede no Fedora!!! Nunca inicializa eth0!!

## jvdebian

Ae Galera!!!

vou mandar a duvida pq ja estou me sentindo um estupido quebrando a cabeca com isso!!!

Seguinte, to mto acostumado a usar distros Debian e sei que pra configurar a rede, basta configurar as rotas, o resolv.conf, /etc/network/interfaces, hostname e pronto, tudo funciona bem!!!

Mas agora, estou testando o Fedora na minha rede quero me familiarizar mais com o ambiente Red hat, afinal eles sao os maiores.

Mas enfim :-( "Eu nao consigo setar o Fedora pra inicializar a eth0 na hora do boot, e tb nao consigo mudar o hostname, procurei aqueles arquivos citados ai em cima mas mesmo criando os mesmos, nao funfou"

e outra, agora setei o Samba pra rodar e toda hora na inicializacao ele trava na hora de inicializar o smb pq a eth0 nao sobe, so aparece uma mensagem assim --

Start Service network [ OK ]
Bringing up loopback interface:

(cade a eth0?)

bom, enfim manualmente usando o ifconfig, da pra por a eth0 funfando. 

Mas ai, nao consigo colocar o nome da maquina que eu quero e tb nao consigo pingar usando nome Wins na rede!!!!

sei q e um tanto bom de perguntas mas se alguem souber uma forma de ajudar!!! abrigado!!!


t+ cya...

----------


## guardian_metal

ve se o pacote hotplug esta instalado. ja tive esse problema e era isso.

----------


## Luzumba

Use o hotplug, ou o kudzu, e netconf ou netconfig,
Caso nao suba tire a placa de rede, e ponha novamente, que ai em cima de um dos programas acima o linux detecta.
[ ]s

----------


## fabricio_

va para o diretorio


```
/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
```

 edite o arquivo


```
ifcfg-eth0
```

 adicione esta linha 


```
ONBOOT=yes
```

 caso jah tenha mas setado como no , eh soh mudar 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## jvdebian

Ae galera, eu tava usando o Kudzu antes mas mesmo assim nao rolava!!!

Fiz as alteracoes que o Fabricio falou e blz, ta startando a eth0 no boot agora, acho que nao identificou pq qdo instalei nao tinha dispositivo de rede, deve ser por isso.

mas o arquivo:

/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0

nao existia, fiz uma copia do efcfg-lo que faz referencia ao loopback, so alterei o nome e as configuracoes!!!! :-)

Mto Obrigado Fabricio e obrigado ao resto da galera mas eu ja tava usando o kudzu l!!! Valeeeuuuu!!!!

Agora aonde eu mudo o nome do meu host, O Wins nao ta funfando!!!!

----------


## fabricio_

```
hostname nomedohost
```

 
axo que eh isso :toim:

----------


## jvdebian

Ae Pessoal, pra alterar o nome Wins do Fedora, acesse o arquivo

/etc/sysconfig/network

so alterar la e funciona!!!! Valeu T+

:P

----------


## Sorte

isso ai altera do Win e do Gwt ..
/etc/sysconfig/network :good:

----------


## X-LOGAN

> ```
> hostname nomedohost
> ```
> 
>  
> axo que eh isso :toim:


acho que é isso 



```
hostname -v novohost
```

 
Faço assim no red hat

----------

